# Message for Pesky Wesky



## Julia50 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Pesky Wesky, I am new to the forum and would like to talk to you about moving to Spain. Can we please talk. I have read your profile and you seem to know a lot about moving to Spain, but I couldn't see how to ask you a question direct. Apologies if this seems rude, it isn't meant to.
Kind regards
Julia50lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You can speak to Pesky Wesky and the others on here. So have a good look around the forum and ask your questions

Jo xxx


----------



## Julia50 (Jun 11, 2015)

Can I ask you please JoJo....where do we start? We love Mijas, we know what we are looking for property wise, we have a property to sell here in England, but just don't know what to do to get the ball rolling.

Any advice would be appreciated..Julia


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Julia50 said:


> Can I ask you please JoJo....where do we start? We love Mijas, we know what we are looking for property wise, we have a property to sell here in England, but just don't know what to do to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated..Julia


Rent first, don't sell in England until you are absolutely sure. We rented and eventually ended up buying 200 miles to the west on a completely different island from our first choice.

Good hunting


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Julia50 said:


> Hi Pesky Wesky, I am new to the forum and would like to talk to you about moving to Spain. Can we please talk. I have read your profile and you seem to know a lot about moving to Spain, but I couldn't see how to ask you a question direct. Apologies if this seems rude, it isn't meant to.
> Kind regards
> Julia50lane:


Hi Julia,
Yes, I've been here for a long time and my husband is Spanish and so is my daughter. You can send a PM after 5 posts more or less, and I'm happy to answer your questions if I can
BUT
It's really much better for you to ask questions for everyone to see for many reasons, but the most important one being that there's always more than one way of looking at something. Apart from that I live near Madrid and OH is from Bilbao, and I doubt that you want to live in one of those two! Although I've visited many parts of Spain I haven't lived in them (well I did live in Catalonia for a while), but others on here do or have. 
Anyway, just to say, don't be shy, ask your questions. It's fun answering them and posters enjoy it. The people on here have a wealth of knowledge. Some are more "gruff" than others, but don't take offence, 99% are only trying to give you the knowledge that they think you need.
I would say though there have been a lot of previous posts about cars and pets so if you have any questions about them it might be better to do a search first and also look at the FAQ's to see if you can find the info you want.

So welcome, and have fun


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Julia50 said:


> Can I ask you please JoJo....where do we start? We love Mijas, we know what we are looking for property wise, we have a property to sell here in England, but just don't know what to do to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated..Julia


Ok, well what I suggest is that you come over for a few days and look at some rental properties. You maybe need to rent out your UK property (to offset the cost)????? When you find one that you like, you put a deposit on it and arrange a moving date - simple lol!!! The "nitty gritty" is should you bring furniture, sorting out bank bits and pieces, healthcare, pensions??

It really is as simple as that. Doing it this way enables you to try and test area, vicinity, property styles..... and if you are happy, then you can look to selling your UK property and buying in Spain.

Thats the simple outline. But its the first step and renting enables you to fine tune, learn things and to make sure its what you want

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I too would suggest renting first although not everyone agrees.
I think it's sensible to do that as you are after all leaving the country you were born in and have always lived in (I'm assuming). Even though you've been to Spain before you might just find that living here is not what really suits you. Also I think sussing out an area is more difficult in a foreign land. In the UK you know what's what and even then you can make mistakes. Here the rug's been pulled out from under you to a certain extent and I for one would find it difficult to assess the pros and cons in a different country. 
Personally, I wouldn't just sell up and move, but others would and others have done!
Of course finances will dictate what you do to a certain extent.

PS Somebody did point out recently that renting long term may be difficult depending on where you want to live. Of course looking now with the summer just beginning is not going to be easy in the more holiday areas at least. It's easier from the end of September/ October onwards


----------



## Julia50 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Thank you*

Many thanks JoJo, that was very helpful. I'm so excited, I can't sit still. We have been to Mijas about 4 times and love the place so starting there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Julia50 said:


> Many thanks JoJo, that was very helpful. I'm so excited, I can't sit still. We have been to Mijas about 4 times and love the place so starting there.



Yes, I like it there too - we lived fairly close in TorreMuelle and I worked for a while in club la costa in Mijas Costa. 

So the next step is to look up some rental agents (I cant think of any of the top of my head) and have a look on line at what they have to offer in your price range - maybe email them, altho they are notoriously bad at replying to emails. Then sort out accommodation (maybe club la costa, but dont get sucked into buying a time share lol), a hire car and flights. Then you can have a good nose around, look at some properties and take it from there

Jo xxx


----------



## Julia50 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you Hepa for your helpful reply. I'm loving reading all of your profiles and look forward to the day I can offer my advice to newbies..(as I am now)


----------



## Julia50 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you Hepa for your quick response ☺☺


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

we moved out just over a year ago........... fire away


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All that aside, here is a post you made on the welcome thread. 


Julia50 said:


> My name is Julia, I am 50 years old and a qualified social worker. Very disillusioned with English way of life and just looking into moving to Spain. We are a family of 4 adults and a baby, 2 doggies and 3 cats. We are thinking of Mijas as we know the area and would really appreciate some advice and tips. Thank you very muchlane:lane:lane: Julia:fingerscrossed:


So you are a family with a child. Are you going to be needing work, have you got a sustainable income to enable you to register as residents and receive health care - those are possible stumbling blocks. The animals will need vaccinations and passports, which you can obtain from your vet

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> All that aside, here is a post you made on the welcome thread.
> 
> 
> So you are a family with a child. Are you going to be needing work, have you got a sustainable income to enable you to register as residents and receive health care - those are possible stumbling blocks. The animals will need vaccinations and passports, which you can obtain from your vet
> ...


Four adults?? 

Work??

You had better read up about how to qualify for residence, healthcare and the employment picture before you jump on any plane to see whether this move is financially viable.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its worth a fact finding trip to see if its physically viable, but you will need an income and prove that, along with proof of heathcare. If you can prove this, then you simply need to obtain your NIE and residencia from the nearest foreigners office/national police office - to Mijas, I think it would be Fuengirola.

Jo xxx


----------



## Julia50 (Jun 11, 2015)

Whooooops, didn't really explain that well. My partner and I are thinking of retiring to Spain, yes he has a good retirement package that would look after both of us. My daughter has her own family, a baby and a hubby and they would be looking for work. But they wouldn't be able to come out for a while, whilst my partner and I are looking at next summer/ Xmas 2016.
We would love to retire to Mijas, I have family there, and we are coming over later this year for a holiday and to look at some properties 
Hope that is a better description.


----------



## Julia50 (Jun 11, 2015)

CAMBIO

How are you settling, are you living near other ex pats, did you rent before buying, can't say I like that idea as we know where we want to live, was it just the two of you? And are you working? Might seem a bit nosy, please do not feel you have to answer the questions. Just very keen to hear of others experiences.
And thank you very much for replying to me.
Julia


----------



## Julia50 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes 4 adults...Yes work, and we don't intend to jump on any plane!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Julia50 said:


> CAMBIO
> 
> How are you settling, are you living near other ex pats, did you rent before buying, can't say I like that idea as we know where we want to live, was it just the two of you? And are you working? Might seem a bit nosy, please do not feel you have to answer the questions. Just very keen to hear of others experiences.
> And thank you very much for replying to me.
> Julia


HI

Ok

Extremadura is not really a big draw for Ex pats ( I am going to be picky here, I don't use the term Ex Pats I prefer immigrants!!), we have mainly Spanish friends, but have made friends with other Brits who live various distances away.

No we did not rent before we bought, this is such an individual decision, we knew we wanted to be here, we knew we wanted to be remote in the campo and we knew we wanted a small finca............HOWEVER this was a very personal decision

Yes its just the two of us. We took early retirement (55)... no we do not work, but I have recently been offered a job and may start in September........BUT we do not need to work, we have a small but sufficient income from my NHS pension and savings. BIG difference... IF I had to work, and more importantly had to support a family, we would not have come., the UK has more opportunities for the young as it stands at the moment......although Spain is in better shape than it was, its still pretty rubbish out there in the job Market, unless you are offering something that the thousands of Spanish out of work cannot offer. 


We adore it here, we live a life here that we could not get in the on the income we have here. There are problems, its tough adjusting, its not England, the shops are different, the culture is different. I do believe the reason for coming is important. If someone thinks life is easier here, they are in for a big shock, but if you want to throw yourself into Spanish life, totally immerse yourself, then Spain is a great place to live

All this said, I am not in Andalusia........know nothing about children adapting to life here, or the town you are thinking of going to.

Hope this helps


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We're renting on the Costa Blanca and agreed to pay an extra 50e a month as we want it now for three months. Seemed a fair deal considering you can pay 300e a week!


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

The nearest Foreigner's department is now situated in La Cala De Mijas. Do you mean you would like to move to La Cala or Mijas Pueblo?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Julia50 said:


> Whooooops, didn't really explain that well. My partner and I are thinking of retiring to Spain, yes he has a good retirement package that would look after both of us. My daughter has her own family, a baby and a hubby and they would be looking for work. But they wouldn't be able to come out for a while, whilst my partner and I are looking at next summer/ Xmas 2016.
> We would love to retire to Mijas, I have family there, and we are coming over later this year for a holiday and to look at some properties
> Hope that is a better description.


Are you of official pension age? If not you will need private healthcare insurance.

You say partner, not husband, so his income etc will not cover you as a dependant. You will probably have to meet financial and healthcare requirements separately.

Your family will need to plan very well if they need work given the current unemployment rates in Spain. Ideally, secure contracted work before they move.


----------

